# mv orelia



## Bradford

Hi, anyone remember serving on the mv orelia? I was on her in 1968. She was on the Rotterdam, north America and north Africa routes. She was definitely bad in storms!. I posted a picture of her aground in workington. Any more stories includingwhere she ended up. Graham.(Pint)


----------



## Erimus

Hi......remember her well from my BISCOre days........Captain Pike was first Master from launch at Greythorp....think she was converted into either a Pipe Carrier or a Diving Vessel but if she is the same one operating off Scotland at moment she has lasted well...

geoff


----------



## duquesa

*MV Orelia*

Served under Capt.Pike on her in '58. Interesting trips on the N.Atlantic in winter. Submarines come to mind!


----------



## A.D.FROST

ORELLIA(r/n ORELIA STAR,MARISUERTA) b/u Apr.1974 Hsinkiang(OREGIS cov.pipe-carrier B/U Vigo Dec.1982)


----------



## Bradford

Thanks guys.


----------



## ALAN TYLER

Erimus said:


> Hi......remember her well from my BISCOre days........Captain Pike was first Master from launch at Greythorp....think she was converted into either a Pipe Carrier or a Diving Vessel but if she is the same one operating off Scotland at moment she has lasted well...
> 
> geoff


Geoff the ore carrier that was converted to a diving support vessel was the Oregis (HTS Coupler 1) I sailed in her for several years offshore in the 70,s. The Orelia was a purpose built diving support vessel which built in the mid 80s. Both vessels were owned by Houlders also sailed in the Oreosa under BISCO charter. Alan


----------



## ALAN TYLER

Just looked in the gallery and plenty of photo,s of both Orelia,s.


----------



## John Cassels

Going aground both inside and outside dock gates was fairly common at
Workington. Great place though !.


----------



## Erimus

Wore my Ore Carriers tie at a funeral on Friday....ah memories.

geoff


----------



## John Cassels

Margam wharf - Port Talbot in it's heyday , in one tide and out the next.


----------

